# Installation Windows 10 sans passer BootCamp



## Nicolarts (14 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas trouvé dans mes recherches mais j'ai trouvé un vidéo par hasard dans Youtube : Installer Windows sans BootCamp.

A vos avis, c'est un bon idée pour cet action ou c'est mieux passer BootCamp comme propre ?

Car je compte peut-être installer Windows 10 sur le disque dur externe en USB-C depuis mon Macbook Pro sous Catalina (Voir ma signature).

Merci et bonne journée


----------

